
Gell-Mann amnesia effect has been removed from Wikipedia - gellmanndelete
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gell-Mann_amnesia_effect
======
yesenadam
The page has been redirected.. I not a wikip expert, but here's the history
page, to see what happened:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gell-
Mann_amnesia...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gell-
Mann_amnesia_effect&action=history)

The talk page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Gell-
Mann_amnesia_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Gell-
Mann_amnesia_effect)

Seems like it was merged/deleted earlier this year, no sign of discussion
about that though.

~~~
joshuamorton
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_delet...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Gell-
Mann_amnesia_effect)

Is what you want for the why it was deleted.

It's been merged into the michael crichton page apparently because it's a non
academic term that crichton coined, presumably because there isn't enough
history of the term itself to be notable, so it should have a wiktionary but
not Wikipedia.

------
aaron695
An actual practical psychological phenomenon that actually exists unlike most
psychology but it gets deleted.

I would start in blaming psychology in showing us fiction authors seem more
useful than their research students.

For Wikipedia why is this deleted but obscure characters in TV shows aren't?
Why is a character worth more than an very popular idea from an author?

------
emiliobumachar
Any theories as to why?

